# Why hasn't anyone mentioned it's National Cat Day?



## tezster (Jun 4, 2013)

Today is *National Cat Day!* Remember to give your cats some extra TLC :2kitties

National Cat Day is here, so celebrate with this photo gallery


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

I just found out myself a few hours ago, I put it on my facebook. YAY!!!! FOR NATIONAL CAT DAY!!!!!! Let's all celebrate it!!!!


----------



## tezster (Jun 4, 2013)

Here's another article about it 

October 29 Is National Cat Day: Show Some Respect | Liane Kupferberg Carter


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

Yep, this is the article I put on my facebook page


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Happy Cat Day!!!


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

Every day is cat day


----------



## sweetcuddles (Jun 30, 2013)

gizmothecat said:


> Every day is cat day


I like this better. My cat, Skittles, gets lots of attention every day. 

I love the photos of the cats!


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

Every day is cat day in my house too!


----------



## Yuki'sMum (Dec 3, 2012)

emilyatl said:


> Every day is cat day in my house too!


Mine too! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bobbycos (Aug 5, 2013)

Kitty-The-Cat said:


> Meow!!!
> 
> I'll tell my cat, but I have a feeling she won't care.





gizmothecat said:


> Every day is cat day


wife tried to tell the cats but got a dirty look for interrupting the nap

so i decided to end the nap by picking them up together at the same time

the voiced their displeasure loudly


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

cats believe every day is national cat day!!!!


----------

